# !! spitfire - foolish fortnight - up to 50% off sf bundles --extended for musikmesse!!!



## british_bpm (Apr 1, 2015)

*Extended opportunity to jump into the Spitfire String lines or complete your bundles at a foolish price!!*

After a huge welcome and many enthusiastic visitors to our stand at Messe (Hall 5.1!) we have decided to extend the Foolish Fortnight promo until *Monday 9am GMT* in order to allow all of our new friends here in Frankfurt to try out the libraries in person before placing their orders!

*So come over and pay a visit to us and get your hands dirty with the fabulous new Mural Ensembles, and all of our other mouth watering string libraries!
We look forward to seeing you in the balmy German sunshine!*












*Never to do things by half we're proud to make an April Fools mega announcement to launch a series of Easter celebrations!*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-ensembles (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="bml_mural-ensembles_banner_B.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml310_muralensembles/bml_mural-ensembles_banner_B.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml310_muralensembles/bml_mural-ensembles_banner_B.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/bml310_muralensembles/bml_mural-ensembles_banner_B.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="bml_mural-ensembles_banner_B.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Like our chamber or ‘Sable’ range we feel the ‘ensembles’ volume offers staggering value for money, so it follows that *Spitfire Symphonic Strings - ‘Mural’ Ensembles is released today at the gobsmacking price of £199 (RRP £249 offer ends 14th April 2015). For more information about Spitfire Symphonic Strings - ‘Mural’ Ensembles, demos and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-ensembles (HERE). *

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/foolish-fortnight.html (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="Foolish_Fortnight2_f.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/foolish_fortnight2015/Foolish_Fortnight2_f.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/foolish_fortnight2015/Foolish_Fortnight2_f.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/foolish_fortnight2015/Foolish_Fortnight2_f.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="Foolish_Fortnight2_f.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

We have to hold our hands up: Spitfire is a big ol’ train-set for us, and as a consequence we have a tendency to over-romanticise our products. Without knowing we have inadvertently created a degree of obfuscation when people come to our site for the first time. Having spoken with many kindly visitors at our recent debuts at Musikmesse and NAMM we have decided to re-name, re-brand and re-launch our two key Strings ranges.










To mark this re-launch, to celebrate Music Tech readers voting Mural as “Best Sample Library of 2014” with a Platinum Award, and to celebrate the release of our new http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-ensembles (Symphonic Strings ‘Mural’ - Ensembles) library we have decided to create a very exciting and rare some would say “foolish” (well it is April Fools Day) promo. *Offering an additional 15%-off any bundle that contains either the Mural or Sable range. This means you can get up to 50%-off Spitfire products until the 15th of April 2015.*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bundles (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="FFBundlesBannered_f.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/foolish_fortnight2015/FFBundlesBannered_f.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/foolish_fortnight2015/FFBundlesBannered_f.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/foolish_fortnight2015/FFBundlesBannered_f.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="FFBundlesBannered_f.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bundles (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="FFBundlesBannered2_f.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/foolish_fortnight2015/FFBundlesBannered2_f.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/foolish_fortnight2015/FFBundlesBannered2_f.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/foolish_fortnight2015/FFBundlesBannered2_f.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="FFBundlesBannered2_f.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Here's the latest *bundles calculator* and remember if you already own products within a bundle you can *'Complete Your Bundle'* having those bundles discounted automatically when you check out.

NB. We don’t recommend buyers of the original Sable Promo Bundle try and use the complete-my-bundle service in conjunction with any Bundle that contains a Sable product, as the system we had in place with that promo has since changed. This is something we will rectify soon. But in the meantime please contact us direct on the email below and we’ll process your order manually.

c o m p l e t e m y b u n d l e @ s p i t f i r e a u d i o . c o m

To skip straight to the Bundles and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bundles (HERE).





*This extraordinary and much-awaited library is at last available to download for a must-have price of £129 (RRP £149, offer ends 16th April 2015) for more info, demos and to buy go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/swarm-volume-1 (HERE).*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/leo-abrahams-enigma (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="SIG_Enigma_Redux_B-Banner.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_leoabrahams_enigma/Redux/SIG_Enigma_Redux_B-Banner.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_leoabrahams_enigma/Redux/SIG_Enigma_Redux_B-Banner.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/sig_leoabrahams_enigma/Redux/SIG_Enigma_Redux_B-Banner.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="SIG_Enigma_Redux_B-Banner.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

*With 35 totally new presets made from almost 600MB of totally awesome new sounds created by the master himself, this redux version is available to download free to existing users, and for a short time only available at a 25% discount for £74 (RRP £99, promo ends 9th April 2015).**FOR MORE INFORMATION, DEMOS AND TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/leo-abrahams-enigma (HERE).*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1-v1-1-released.html (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

WITH ONLY A MONTH OR TWO SINCE WE PUT THIS TOTALLY NEW CONCEPT ON THE MARKET WE HAVE LISTENED TO FEEDBACK (WE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT) AND AFTER EXTENSIVE USE BY OURSELVES HAVE EAGERLY PUT OUT THE FIRST FEATURE UPDATE V1.1 ...*To find out about this new feature-set available for free for existing EVG1 customers from the 2nd of April go http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1-v1-1-released.html (HERE.)*



http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="Labs-Top-Banner_f.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/Labs-Top-Banner_f.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/Labs-Top-Banner_f.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/Labs-Top-Banner_f.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="Labs-Top-Banner_f.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Having crossed the $100,000 raised for unicef mark we're happy to announce 5 new http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (labs) lovelies being released on the 2nd of April including one completely free to existing labs members:






At last you can have everything INCLUDING the kitchen sink on your mixes.

*Labs is a free samples give away that raises money for Unicef, for every (minimum) donation of £2 you make we give you a sample instrument of your choosing from http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (this ever-growing range.)*

...and finally, for those of you who haven't heard, here's what we're working on at the moment...


----------



## tokatila (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Hi gentlemen,

First, the sound of mural ensembles is absolutely wonderful. But may I inquire as how do you as a working composers use this differently, e.g. comparing to e.g. Albion Ensembles? 

Secondly, I love the sound of the swarm and they really benefit from the hall! Is the ensemble chord batch also UACC - controllable? I love the concept of UACC, since it enables me to put all articulations on just one instrument track on Cubase, which is then controlled by just one big expression map.

And thanks for adapting the "complete my bundle" sales; since I have spent many euros and own so many products (including complete Hall Bundle and then some), it's possible to get these Mural Ensembles for a very affordable price by just fulfilling the Hall Bundle and get a nice warm feeling now that the customer loyalty is rewarded. Great!


----------



## thebob (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Is Mural ensembles included in bundles ? (it seems like it, but originally it was mentioned that new products would not be included in bundles for a while).
Also, info page of Mural bundle (a new one I guess) is missing. What's in it ? Maraul 1+2+ensemble ? 
thanx !


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Thanks for the howler spot, it's been an incredibly complicated process getting this up and running.

We've made an exception to the 6 month rule for Mural Ensembles as we feel it's the fairest way of rewarding anyone who has already made a sizeable contribution to both Mural or BML.

By far the cheapest way of getting Mural ensembles if you're an owner of Mural 1&2 is to buy the Mural bundle and "complete your bundle" this will be an automatic discount at checkout stage.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/mural-bundle

Best.

The SF Team.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

I just tried to purchase this way (complete my bundle) and it came up with £0 as my final figure on the checkout page. Which I couldn't put thru. (I tried - it wouldn't let me!)

B.


----------



## chrysshawk (Apr 1, 2015)

+1, same issue as above.


----------



## benmrx (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Is the Spitfire site down right now for anyone else? Been waiting on 'Swarm'! Loved the teaser!!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 1, 2015)

Swarm...Incredible...Purchased!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 1, 2015)

I did not understand the "Complete your bundle" idea.

I have Mural 1 and I wanted to purchase Mural 2 and Mural Ensembles to "complete my bundle".

But when I look into my cart there is no additional discount.
Could someone explain that to me please?


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 1, 2015)

First log in, then add the Mural bundle to your cart (BUN021) - it should then take off a discount for any products you already own (Mural 1 in your case).

I just completed my 'Story So Far' bundle with no problems. Thanks Spitfire!



lucky909091 @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> I did not understand the "Complete your bundle" idea.
> 
> I have Mural 1 and I wanted to purchase Mural 2 and Mural Ensembles to "complete my bundle".
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh yes. Great. Thank you for the information.

Seems to be 15 % discount. 
How nice. 
So I will complete my Sable bundle, too.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

The bigger the bundle, the bigger the discount, so if you're also completing Sable, add the 'BML Strings' bundle to your cart and you will probably get a better price.


----------



## Madrigal (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Well...now I'm interested in investing in the complete Sable bundle. Any owner here could tell me how big the total footprint is in GB? 

Thanks!


----------



## thebob (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> Thanks for the howler spot, it's been an incredibly complicated process getting this up and running.
> 
> We've made an exception to the 6 month rule for Mural Ensembles as we feel it's the fairest way of rewarding anyone who has already made a sizeable contribution to both Mural or BML.
> 
> ...



Great idea from you !
unfortunately, this exception doesn't do it for me :-( I have not much cash, I actually just wanted a discounted Mural 2 (potentially with Bones), but with ensembles it is more than I can afford / justify. 

I won't benefit from this great promo, but I think many other dudes will enjoy it !


----------



## benmrx (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Is the Spitfire site down right now for anyone else? Been waiting on 'Swarm'! Loved the teaser!!


----------



## 5Lives (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh man, really didn't want to spend any money in April...that String Starter Pack to complement Sable 1, 2, 3 is so enticing though...


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1-v1-1-released.html (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
> data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
> <img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
> data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
> ...


Sorry to ask, perhaps a stupid question, but.

Will we get a email when the v1.1 is up and running or is it just to logon to the the Spitfire Library Manager later today?

Kind Regards,

/Anders


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Hi there,

We stagger the emails, this can take up to 24 hours. There will be detailed instructions on the mail. There's a bit of a surprise in there too, we've remixed all the material to give you a new "pure" version of all the samples!

Totally free! We just thought we could make it even better!

Best.

The SFA Team.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

HERE'S WHAT WE'VE OFFERED UP FOR THE LABS EASTER CAMPAIGN (releasing throughout today, 2nd April 2015).

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="SF_LABS2015_EASTER.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="SF_LABS2015_EASTER.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

“The wheel’s spinning but the hamster’s dead” Christian rarely puts anything onto the tip without first giving it the Spitfire once over. Featured in many of his film scores over the last decade this makes for a curious cross between a plucked and malleted instrument. The hamster died in 1998, but the cage lives on! Just to clarify, this is actually a hamster cage, not to be confused with a competitor’s similarly named product!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="SF_LABS2015_EASTER2.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER2.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER2.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER2.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="SF_LABS2015_EASTER2.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Well now you can everything on your mixes including the kitchen sink! Well we had to didn’t we? Specially purchased for this campaign and coming to an eBay sale soon! We gave it the full Spitfire once-over on our purpose built dry stage. The sampleists reported back that “it sounds really good!”. Probably needs a bit of splash though!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="SF_LABS2015_EASTER3.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER3.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER3.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER3.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="SF_LABS2015_EASTER3.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

This staggeringly beautiful set of recordings were purpose sampled for this campaign on our dry stage in London’s Kings Cross. A beautiful and sweet nursery tune or lullaby to horrific Elfman style fantasy and horror. Great when combined with our “Toy Piano”.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="SF_LABS2015_EASTER4.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER4.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER4.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER4.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="SF_LABS2015_EASTER4.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Not many people know that alongside his two score and more film scores Christian also dabbled in a bit of telly. Alongside killing Poirot off in 2014 CH’s career stems back to the early naughties with skeletons in his closet that include quite a lot of porn and his first “proper gig” the cult series “Two Pints Of Lager & A Packet Of Crisps”. Another clacking skeleton in his portfolio is the titles music for “Top Gear”. _“Something I did and forgot about, I didn’t write the theme, just did a new version so sometimes I’d switch on the telly and go ‘oh, so they’re still using it’. I had no idea how massive Top Gear had become until the problems they ran into recently publicised that there’s several hundred million viewers worldwide!!”_. Christian has kindly donated the iconic sample instrument he used - featuring his favourite pedal the ZVEX Seek Wah -to the labs cause. “

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="SF_LABS2015_EASTER5.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER5.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER5.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER5.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="SF_LABS2015_EASTER5.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Some more other-worldly sounds from CH’s vault created from singing and prayer bowls bought in and around London’s China Town during Henson’s heady 12 year residency in Soho.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="SF_LABS2015_EASTER6.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER6.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER6.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER6.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="SF_LABS2015_EASTER6.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Always searching for sounds that sound like a thing, but not easily identifiable CH often finds ways of procrastinating by _"going around my studio tapping sh*t”_. The metal ceiling fan is one of his more successfully spent wasteful hours.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="SF_LABS2015_EASTER7.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER7.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER7.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_easter_2015/SF_LABS2015_EASTER7.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="SF_LABS2015_EASTER7.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

An amazing nylon guitar sampled many moons ago by Paul Thomson during the period when Paul was beginning to stumble across the ethos that would become Spitfire’s sampling creed. Life character and the odd bum note!


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

And here is a look at that Evo update!


----------



## BachN4th (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

I'm very seriously considering going all in with Spitfire with the BML Volume 1 bundle. 

I'm wondering what the total installed size of that collection will be? Perhaps including just the main mics, and an estimation of the size once all stereo mixes and alt makes are available?


----------



## tmm (Apr 2, 2015)

All great products, awesome announcement!

FYI - not sure if anyone else is having the same issue, but I just tried picking up all the new Labs instruments, and most worked fine, but for the Music Box and Kitchen Sink, the automated emails have a blank space where the download link should be. Is it just me? I noticed those two instruments ended up at the bottom of the Labs page, whereas the others are at the top… not sure if that's related (incomplete setup on the page?).

Also, Paul, I think you've (re)posted the Mural Ens demo vid, rather than the referenced EVO update vid.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

wrong link C.



british_bpm @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> And here is a look at that Evo update!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Just when I thought my money was safe...


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 2, 2015)

Strange behaviour:
the cart discounts my Mural bundle. Perfect. 

But it does not recognize that I own all 4 Sable parts and just want to purchase the missing library "Sable ensembles".

the advise from Virtuoso does not work. When I put the whole Strings bundle into the cart it does not recognize my 4 Sable products.

Mhmmm. What should I do?


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

And here is a look at that Evo update!



The Sable issue, we recommend you contact service direct.

Best.

The SFAT


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Hi again, here's what is on our site re. this:

NB. We don’t recommend buyers of the original Sable Promo Bundle try and use the complete-my-bundle service in conjunction with any Bundle that contains a Sable product, as the system we had in place with that promo has since changed. This is something we will rectify soon. But in the meantime please contact us direct on the email below and we’ll process your order manually.

c o m p l e t e m y b u n d l e @ s p i t f i r e a u d i o . c o m

Best.

SF Audio.


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Oh what bad timing.

I just bought the Volume 1 bundle a couple days ago after thinking about it for quite some time. 
I thought it included all of the BML because that was what showed in the bundle diagram. But it seems I missed out on Low reeds, Flutes and Horn Phalanx, noticed that when I Installed the reeds and it didnt include bassoon or english horn.

Today this bundle is 150£ cheaper and includes all of those plus the new Mural Ensemble.

Lovely sound though from what Ive installed and downloaded so far! 
Just feel so bummed that it didnt include everything in the BML series like i thought (at the time).


----------



## Anders Wall (Apr 2, 2015)

tmm @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> FYI - not sure if anyone else is having the same issue, but I just tried picking up all the new Labs instruments, and most worked fine, but for the Music Box and Kitchen Sink, the automated emails have a blank space where the download link should be. Is it just me?


Same here.
Blank space where the download link should be.

/Anders


----------



## Stradibaldi (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

Anyone who doesn't have the LABS range yet needs to get it!! Especially no composer should be without Scary Strings, the Felt Piano and the various beautifully sampled dulcimers.

I have a Kontakt in my template where I threw together ALL of the plucked instruments from Labs - plucked, fingered, tremolo, everything. It creates a glorious racket.... but now SWARM is sounding even better... :o


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

...and here's some bonus footage of the sessions:


----------



## pelagicoats (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

just bought SWARM today, lovely sound!! for me personally, it is this kind of design that makes one truly appreciate SF's approach and aesthetics, like wonderful seasonings or side dishes accompany the main course which is the monster BML. 

One small suggestion tho, while the chord patch in SWARM is good as it is, perhaps it can use a bit of "one shot" or just single stroke for the chords to make a convincing "ending point", like small ritenuto etc.


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - April Fools Day Announcement - 2 weeks of Foolishness, MEGA STRINGS DEALS and new products!!*

So, will Mural has volume 3 or 4?


----------



## blougui (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*

Stupid question to ask on an Easter monday :
Considering I own Mural 1 : grabbing Mural Ensemble in a producer Bundle would qualify me for getting a discounted Mural 2 in the Mural Bundle if I'ld purchased the latter a moment later ?
thanx !


----------



## mac4d (Apr 6, 2015)

I put the Mural bundle in the cart to see what my price would be (have Mural 1 already). The cart javascript popup window comes up completely blank, just white background with a 'close' button on top. Added Albion just to test, still blank with 2 items. This happen to anyone else? (I did login first.)


----------



## tmm (Apr 7, 2015)

The BML Woodwinds bundle works for me (I have flutes), showing up with a Complete-My-Bundle discounted price (it actually shows a note about what I already own from the bundle).

But the Producer Bundle isn't working for me; I already have HZ02, but the tool isn't recognizing that for the CMB discount. I sent a support ticket, no luck on that yet, though.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*



blougui @ Sun 05 Apr said:


> Stupid question to ask on an Easter monday :
> Considering I own Mural 1 : grabbing Mural Ensemble in a producer Bundle would qualify me for getting a discounted Mural 2 in the Mural Bundle if I'ld purchased the latter a moment later ?
> thanx !



So did I and the discount was enormous. But you have to buy the missing Mural 2 AND the Mural Ensembles at the same time.

First login to your Spitfire account, then put the whole Mural bundle into your cart and thenyou can see what the price will be.


----------



## blougui (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*



lucky909091 @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> blougui @ Sun 05 Apr said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid question to ask on an Easter monday :
> ...



Thanx lucky909091 !
It took me a while to figure it out but now I think I get it.

Erik


----------



## macteacher (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*

Considering upgrading to the Everything Bundle as I own a lot of Spitfire, but am a little confused.

The info on the Everything bundle says "THE CHEAPEST WAY TO GET YOUR HANDS ON EVERYTHING WE HAVE PRODUCED TO-DATE", however, is it true that it doesn't include everything as a number of products are missing in the listing or is that a typo??

It is an April fools sale, but does "EVERYTHING WE HAVE PRODUCED TO-DATE" not mean Everything???


----------



## landocal (Apr 12, 2015)

^+1

I think I have the same question as macteacher, if someone can help. I can't tell if the list on the Everything Bundle webpage is out of date, or if the Bundle's name and summary are out of date. It does seem like it's mostly newer products that are missing though..

So if you went ahead and paid for everything, would you still end up missing Artisan Cello, Artisan Violin, Albion IV, Evo Grid, and others? I'm pretty seriously considering getting the complete Spitfire collection, but that would be kind of a lot of money to shell out if there were still gaps to fill in like that. 

Thanks! And I do apologize if I glossed over an answer to this somewhere else.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*

My understanding is their policy is not to include newer releases in the discounted bundles. So products will only go into the bundles 6 months (?) after release. 

I also think they're not including the extended family products in the bundles either.


----------



## blougui (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*



prodigalson @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> My understanding is their policy is not to include newer releases in the discounted bundles. So products will only go into the bundles 6 months (?) after release.



true, at least it's what they've stated a while ago. At the exception of Mural Ensemble, wich has kinda started this sale.

Erik


----------



## landocal (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*

Ok I see. Thanks for the responses guys


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*

The complete my bundle for Mural (for owners of 1 & 2) seems corrected on the site. I grabbed it over the weekend - and love it.

And it seems extremely generous value from Spitfire to owners of 1&2 already.

It worked out to £124 without VAT.

Cheers! Brendan.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*



landocal @ Sun Apr 12 said:


> Ok I see. Thanks for the responses guys


 etc...
For a definitive reply on what the entire bundle contains, perhaps buyers should contact Spitfire directly?? There seem to be some questions here.


----------



## blougui (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*



playz123 @ Mon Apr 13 said:


> landocal @ Sun Apr 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I see. Thanks for the responses guys
> ...


Indeed. And as a rule of thumb, buyers should always ask support directly


----------



## macteacher (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*

"THE CHEAPEST WAY TO GET YOUR HANDS ON EVERYTHING WE HAVE PRODUCED TO-DATE" seems pretty clear except when it's not...

as mentioned above, buyer beware.


----------



## blougui (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*



macteacher @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> "THE CHEAPEST WAY TO GET YOUR HANDS ON EVERYTHING WE HAVE PRODUCED TO-DATE" seems pretty clear except when it's not...
> 
> as mentioned above, buyer beware.


 SA are crystal clear about what you get in the Everything bundle : just have to read the aforementioned product page or watch the artworks if you're not into reading :
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bundle15-everything

and this on this very thread :


> We've made an exception to the 6 month rule for Mural Ensembles as we feel it's the fairest way of rewarding anyone who has already made a sizeable contribution to both Mural or BML.



6 month rule being no new instrument/lib is entering a bundle before, er, six months 8) 

- Erik


----------



## macteacher (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*

While I respect your opinion and perspective, I respectively disagree that it's crystal clear.

The first description on this Everything Bundle page is the summary which states, "this is by far the cheapest way to get your hands on everything we have produced to-date."

"everything we have produced to-date." implies just that, "everything we have produced to-date.", not "to-date except for the last 6 months."

While I certainly agree that the products included on a bundle are listed on a page, the Summary comes first, and there's no mention of a six month rule on this "Everything" bundle page or any of the bundle pages that I've noticed, so why invite confusion?

If you're shopping for a bundle and looking to buy a complete set of something, while saving some money, and the description says that it's "everything we have produced to-date", I don't think that you should have to do more research to find out that this isn't true.

The Spitfire guys do so many things so well and I'm a big fan of their products.

I also understand the reasoning for not including new products in the bundles and I am not challenging that.

However, I think it would be helpful to have this 6 month policy clearly stated with language that there are exclusions to "everything we have produced to-date." and other bundles with "Complete" in the names on every bundle page.

A simple statement included in the Summary at the top of each bundle page saying: "Please note, it is our policy to not include new products released in the last six months in bundles. Therefore this bundle does not include products released in the last 6 months" would be helpful.

I just don't see a downside to doing that.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Foolish Fortnight - String Relaunch - UP TO 50% OFF SF BUNDLES + New Products ANNOUNCED !!*

Thanks Mac Teacher for your feedback. Our bundles scheme is just over 6 months old now and we're still tweaking how it works and how it's phrased onsite. We will be sure to make attempts to clarify such matters on the associated pages on our return from MusikMesse.

*Just a tender reminder that the Mural Ensembles, Swarm and Bundles Foolish Fortnight sale, come to an end at midnight EST tonight.*

IF YOU'RE ATTENDING MUSIKMESSE COME AND MEET THE GANG AND TRY OUT ALL OUR NEW STUFF WE'RE AT* HALL 5.1 BOOTH B66*

Best wishes.

The Spitfire Team.


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 17, 2015)

*Extended opportunity to jump into the Spitfire String lines or complete your bundles at a foolish price!!*

After a huge welcome and many enthusiastic visitors to our stand at Messe (Hall 5.1!) we have decided to extend the Foolish Fortnight promo until *Monday 9am GMT* in order to allow all of our new friends here in Frankfurt to try out the libraries in person before placing their orders!

*So come over and pay a visit to us and get your hands dirty with the fabulous new Mural Ensembles, and all of our other mouth watering string libraries!
We look forward to seeing you in the balmy German sunshine!*


----------

